# AI s writing the end of Beethoven's 10th symphony



## Merl

Hmmmm. Thoughts?

https://www.euronews.com/2019/12/14/artificial-intelligence-is-writing-the-end-of-beethoven-s-unfinished-symphony


----------



## pianozach

Merl said:


> Hmmmm. Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.euronews.com/2019/12/14/artificial-intelligence-is-writing-the-end-of-beethoven-s-unfinished-symphony


Yes.

AI has been woefully incompetent at composing without human intervention.

*Daddy's Car*: a song composed by Artificial Intelligence - in the style of *the Beatles*






.

*Mr Shadow*: a song composed by Artificial Intelligence [with the assistance of the Scientists at SONY CSL Research Laboratory] composed in the style of American songwriters such as Irving Berlin, Duke Ellington, George Gershwin and Cole Porter. French composer Benoît Carré arranged and produced both *Mr. Shadow* and *Daddy's Car*, _and_ wrote the lyrics






.

I expect AI attempting an even more complex form of composing, such as a symphony, will be a disaster without a lot of human editing


----------



## asigalov61

Guys, here is my latest concerto. Please check it out as it is the future of music. AI actually does a great job already, so you just wait...

I was not sure where I could post my SoundCloud, so I am posting here.

Heartbreaking Artificial Intelligence Concerto (Under the Influence)


----------

